# 2 Domains auf 1 Webserver



## deb_ugger (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe *1 Webserver* mit meinen ganzen PHP-Files, Bildern etc.. Auf diesen Webserver/Webspace sollen *2 Domains* zugreifen, also beispielsweise http://www.domain1.com und http://www.domain2.com.

Diese Domains sind für 2 unterschiedliche Zielgruppen ausgerichtet. Das System/der Server dahinter soll erkennen, von welcher Domain der Benutzer kommt und dementsprechend anderen Content anbieten. Das Ganze habe ich bereits versucht per PHP abzufragen (z.B. über HTTP_HOST, jedoch wird hier immer der Gleiche Host angezeigt, nämlich http://www.domain1.com).

Der Benutzer selbst soll auch nicht bemerken, dass er irgendwie von *http://www.domain2.com* auf *http://www.domain1.com* umgeleitet wird. Deshalb sollten die Links bzw. auch die Adressleiste immer die richtige Domain (also von der der Benutzer eingesteigen ist) inkl. der Pfade (also z.B. http://www.domain2.com/profil) anzeigen.

Meine Frage: Kann man dies über die htaccess / Serverkonfigurationen / PHP oder sonst was irgendwie berwerkstelligen?

Danke für die Hilfe!

mfg


----------



## Darkhell (29. Juni 2007)

Hi,

versuchs mal mit vhosts....

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/name-based.html

 >   ;-)


----------

